# SS Azul (3200) 1935/36 SS Fairwater (2605)



## Chris Rogers (Mar 8, 2006)

I wander if anyone can shed any light on the above two vessels SS Azul (3200) and SS Fairwater (2605) my father sailed on both in and out of Cardiff between 1935/37 any info greatly appreciated, thanks Chris Rogers (Thumb)


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello Chris,

I am not sure if I am going to be of any help at all here. In fact may be a complete bum steer.

I have very little info on Fairwater.

Fairwater Shipping Co. Ltd Cardiff.
Built 1928 4,100tons.

She was still on the go in 1943. No more info after that.

I cannot find anything on Azul around 1942 unless she had a name change but I did find the following.

War Burman
Tanker. Completed as *BURGONDIER*, Lloyd Royal Belge (G.B.) Ltd. London; 
1923 Lloyd Royal Belge SA, Antwerp; 
1926 *AZUL*, Buenos Ayres Great Southern Railway Co, (A. Holland & Co.) London; 
1935 Kaye, Son & Co. Ltd. London; 
1936 *DAVID DAWSON*, Georgian SN Co. Ltd. London; 
1937 *PENTELI*, J.A.Coulouthros & N.N. Embiricos, Andros. 
1939 *BROCKLEY HILL*, Brockley Hill SS Co. Ltd. (Counties Ship Management) London; 
22.6.41 torpedoed and sunk by *U.651* at 58.30N 38.20W on passage Montreal to London.. 

Rgds


----------



## Chris Rogers (Mar 8, 2006)

*SS Azul SS FAIRWATER*

Hugh, Firstly my apologies for not replying to you sooner I dont think it is a bum steer regarding the Azul and Fairwater I have info coming soon from a daughter of one of the Skippers will let you know my results once again Many Thanks , more queries on the cards, Chris Rogers (Thumb)


----------



## george manston (Sep 3, 2009)

*ss rio azul*



Chris Rogers said:


> I wander if anyone can shed any light on the above two vessels SS Azul (3200) and SS Fairwater (2605) my father sailed on both in and out of Cardiff between 1935/37 any info greatly appreciated, thanks Chris Rogers (Thumb)


Hello chris my father sailed on this vessel ,she was one of THOMSON STEAM SHIPPING CO ships BLYTH SB and DD CO 1921,She was 4088 tonnes,Had acrew of 30 and was torpedoed by U 123 on the 29/07/1941 and sunk 200 miles SE of THE AZORES with 30 crew of which 18 were saved and 3 lost,9 missing.The survivors were on raft for 15 days and picked up by HMS ESPERENCE BAY and taken to SCAPA FLOW.I hope this info is any good for you. Regards George manston


----------



## gkh151 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi Chris,

At the time she was topedoed she was actually called the Rio Azul and owned byPeterson and Co (European and Brazilian Shipping Company) London. The date she was lost was 29/6/1941 and was on route from Pepel to Middlesbourough with a cargo of iron ore. Full details incluing a chart showing her position can be seen using the link below.

http://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?16238

Regards.

Graham.


----------



## corkcutter (Apr 13, 2011)

Chris Rogers said:


> I wander if anyone can shed any light on the above two vessels SS Azul (3200) and SS Fairwater (2605) my father sailed on both in and out of Cardiff between 1935/37 any info greatly appreciated, thanks Chris Rogers (Thumb)


Greetings Chris
Regarding ss Fairwater,Built 1928 for Fairwater Shipping Co.Cardiff at Robert Thompsons and sons Sunderland ON 148300,2605net tons.In1936 Claymore Shipping Co Ltd.took over her managent,trading solely to the River Plate.She was sold in 1945 to Basra ss Co.Ltd.My Great Uncle George Whitmore was Master on her about 1929 to1933 and my Father Apprentice on her for this period.My Father was on the Daybreak for one trip to the R.Plate in 1934 then returned to the Fairwater as 3rd Mate from 1935 to 1937.
The first Cardiff registered ship was the Llandaff in1865 H.Vellacot owner.Within a year he had purchased his second ship the Fairwater.
I have been trying to research the career of Capt.George Whitmore but without much success.He married in Cardiff in the late forties


----------

